# My Pionus and aft



## K412 (Oct 17, 2009)

This is Lovely aka Miso and she's the best parrot ever! She's potty trained and talks and sings and loves to follow me around in the house.





She loves the shower too.












This is my Honey, unsexed still but growing all the time. Great gecko.


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 17, 2009)

Is that considered a reverse stripe? Beautiful gecko


----------



## K412 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm not sure to be honest with you. I will have to check but you're probably right.


----------



## Isa (Oct 18, 2009)

Really nice pics, Miso is beautiful, she looks so happy in the shower . Your gecko looks really nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

